# Tackle Box



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I am looking to get a new tackle box. I mainly fish for bull whiting, spots if they are running, and starting to get into kings. I fish both on the pier and in the surf. I have looked online and it is a tad bit overwhelming with all the different styles! Any suggestions?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hard to go wrong with a "standard" tackle box....The kind that has lift up trays and lots of space underneath. They are getting harder to find, because everyone seems to want those soft bags with lots of little boxes....

I'd say go on and get a big 'un, and only buy once.......


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks. That's kind of what I was thinking. I have some of those white boxes with the tiny compartments and don't like them. Most of the new tackle boxes use those. I wasn't sure about the soft cover - won't that just get wet? I looked on ebay and actually found a few 'vintage' ones that I really liked. I guess newer doesn't always mean better!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

i got a big ol plano out in the garage. Remember when I bought it, wanted a nice one. I fish out of a five gallon bucket, mostly, now. The old plano holds all the stuff I never use or collect. Those little see through sectioned $ a piece holders are for traveling and specialised fishing and are easy to carry for the quarry of the day, I reccomend.

Now for the king tackle requirements, and even after i had my plano 747, and that moniker was probably after the plane, the box was so big. It was a running joke I would arrive with my days tackle in a six pack holder. If you go on a boat, leave it full of beer, from the pier you need an anchor, a clothes pin and a king leader. A jig rig, some hooks, a cast net, and a few odd sinkers are helpful.

In the surf whatever you use will eventually get wet, and if your box gets wet, its just part of the experience.

You can catch anything with the right bait.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Yesterday on ebay I found a lid that fits any 5 gallon bucket. It has 3 or 4 compartments that can hold your tackle. I thought that would be excellent for surf fishing. All I would need to carry would be the bucket with attached lid w/extra tackle and my fishing rods!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Oh yeah*

....bait might help!!!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I like a soft sided one with the plastic baggies in it. The baggies are great for storing bottom and king rigs, and there are compartments to hold everything else. I use the Bass Pro version that is double sided, but i need to get one a little bigger


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Get a blue Shimono Bag ya can't go rong


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i got 2
1. a 1993 jeep cherokee
2.bucket with lures hanging from edges and a couple clear 360"s


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I love my fishing backpack. I got mine from Cabelas a couple of years ago. The one they carry now looks a little different. It looks like it now comes with a small, detachable cooler underneath. It looks kinda big with the cooler on it. And I'm sure it adds even more weight. Pretty cool option, though. 

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...pack&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp

Browning makes one, too. It looks more like the old Cabelas one I have.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=52230&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

When I have to walk, I can put the backpack on, carry my rods and rod holders as well as a bait bucket. I put my cast net, small cooler and drinks in the bucket. 

The backpack works the same way when walking to the end of the pier. There's a definite advantage to keeping your hands free to carry everything else, IMHO.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Have you all seen this? I ordered it off ebay. Thought it would be great for surf fishing. I'm ordering a regular tackle box as well as a vintage red metal tackle box!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Since you like to visit e-bay. I recommend doing a search on the UMCO brand tackle boxes. They have a variety of vintage tackle boxes. I purchased a Umco 2000 Ws the box was in good condition for its age, but it can hold close to 140 lure compartments. 5 trays on one side and 4 trays on the other which is design to handle double the capacity.

Good Luck Tarp


----------

